# Gathering of the goof punx 2012 April 5th-8th (Portland, OR)



## amplifieddamage (Feb 6, 2012)

Link to kickstarter account.

*Current band listing:*
Absent Minds (PDX)
Andrew Link & Metallica (PDX)
Angries (Corvallis, OR)
Atomic Butter Babes (PDX)
Big Eyes (Seattle, WA)
Bobby Joe Ebola & the Children Macnuggits (Berkeley, CA)
Company (PDX)
Destroy Nate Allen (PDX)
Di Nigunim (San Diego, CA)
Divers (PDX)
Fools Rush (PDX)
Grandma Kelsey (Boise, ID)
Foot Ox (PDX)
The Fuzzlers (Athens, GA)
Hail Seizures (Olympia, WA)
Hunger Moon (Boise, ID)
King Elephant (Missoula, MT)
Lee Corey Oswald (PDX)
Living Rheum (PDX)
Manhattan Murder Mystery (Los Angeles, CA)
Nymphobraniacs (Brooklyn, NY)
Party Bomb (Oakland, CA)
Potsie (PDX)
Ramshackle Glory (Tucson, AZ)
Sword Of A Bad Speller (PDX)
The Scribblers (Missoula, MT)
The Taxpayers (PDX / New Orleans, LA)
Tim Blood & The Gut-Panthers (Moscow, ID)
Tiny Knives (PDX)
Tyson Ballew (Missoula, MT)
Walter Mitty & His Makeshift Orchestra (PDX)
Zebu (nowhere and everywhere)

Text from kickstarter page "_The Gathering of the Goof Punx is a music and culture festival taking place April 5th-8th or 2012 in Portland, Oregon. There's gonna be a shit ton of bands! There's gonna be a parade! There's gonna be a punk rock carnival! There's gonna be a punk rock spelling bee! There's gonna be the world's biggest game of Knockout! Midnight Soccer! Shoe Game! A late night screening of Weird Al's classic "UHF"! Old friends! New friends! AND A WHOLE BUNCH OF FUN!_

_But we need YOUR HELP TO MAKE IT HAPPEN! This is a not-for-profit fest, but we still need to pay the venues and give the out of town bands some gas money. The calculated cost for this is around 3,000 dollars, which the fest organizers are willing to pay out of their own pockets, but they could use a little help, ya know?_"

Does anyone know of any good places to squat and how dickish the cops are for drinking in public parks as long as you brown bag it? I'm currently hitting up couchsurfing as I've never travelled farther west than Montreal (From east coast)

Edit: also anyone know if there is a tent city for occupy going there to crash at?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 6, 2012)

went last year, was awesome. The Taxpayers are fucking brilliant. For those of you who haven't been to portland, it's one of the easiest cities in the country.


----------



## spudnic (Feb 6, 2012)

portland is easy, lots of bridges to sleep under, some cops are dicks and some arny, just depends on your luck


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 6, 2012)

taxpayers are the shit. i might have to make my way twards portland.


----------



## amplifieddamage (Feb 6, 2012)

Hail Seizures are fucking decent, Ramshackle Glory are Pat the bunny's new band (from johnny hobo and wingnut dishwasher union) and of course the taxpayers are legit.


----------



## destroynateallen (Feb 6, 2012)

If you come besure to check out: Bobby Joe Ebola & the Children Macnuggits & Destroy Nate Allen as well.

This is gonna be super fun.

http://www.destroynateallen.com/music has our past albums up for free download if your interested in checking us out.


----------



## Gudj (Feb 6, 2012)

> Does anyone know of any good places to squat and how dickish the cops are for drinking in public parks as long as you brown bag it? I'm currently hitting up couchsurfing as I've never travelled farther west than Montreal (From east coast)
> 
> Edit: also anyone know if there is a tent city for occupy going there to crash at?


 
All cops are bastards.
There is no occupy to crash at.


----------



## CrisM (Feb 6, 2012)

RAMSHACKLE GLORY!!!!! I would love to see them. I hope this happens, this sounds amazing.


----------



## lungfish (Feb 6, 2012)

someone put me in their pack and take me kthnx


----------



## travis (Feb 6, 2012)

Ha! I stayed with the old bass player from Absent Minds for a bit. Good dudes... Turn up the fucking cello!!!


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 6, 2012)

Friends with Di Nigunim and Destroy Nate Allen and Hail Seizures, you fools need to make sure you catch those bands. There's a chance I'll show up for this.


----------

